# my frogs left eye is white... is it blind!?



## phaz3boy (Feb 28, 2012)

so, one of my male/female powder blues that I had for two years , started acting strange the past few days, for reasons unknown. It has been sluggish and staying next and in the streams and ponds in my vivarium. or is usually right under the waterfall. I just noticed today that its left eye is white or clouded with a white substance. as it also seems to be swollen.
He still moves when I open the cage door but not much. So is my powder blue blind in one eye? is that eye infected?! And what should I do??
Ps. he/her roommate also a powder blue is fine and shows know sign of illness.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I wonder if it was injured and now infected? Do you have access to an exotic vet? I'm going to go look for a thread for you by a girl who had a tree frog with an eye problem. Maybe it will help.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I am no expert but I have heard of this or similar happening with Oophaga where the eye clouds over swells and bursts killing the frog. I really hope thats not the case but hopefully it can be cured.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok read these threads:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/75933-bacterial-infection.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...967-white-lipped-cut-eye-progress-report.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you happen to have a pic? it might just be cataracts that occurs in amphibians that are overweight, usually when the frog is too fat, fat deposits get collected in the eyes


----------

